# Terminator 6: James Cameron und Original-Stars kehren zurück



## Luiso (21. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator 6: James Cameron und Original-Stars kehren zurück* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator 6: James Cameron und Original-Stars kehren zurück*


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. September 2017)

Die Story ist ja leider inzwischen schon sowas von vermurkst. Aber naja, das ist das tolle an Zeitmaschinen, da geht immer noch irgendwas. Prequel, Sequel, Pre-Sequel, After-Prequel, nichts ist unmöglich, zur Not auch ein "Es war doch alles gar nicht so gemeint, sondern eigentlich ganz anders." Und wenn's ganz dicke kommt, war alles nur ein Traum.


----------



## Martina (21. September 2017)

ne ne ne ..ich will Arnie nicht mehr in der Rolle sehen, dass wird einfach zu lachhaft


----------



## Odin333 (21. September 2017)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> ne ne ne ..ich will Arnie nicht mehr in der Rolle sehen, dass wird einfach zu lachhaft



Für mich MUSS er dabei sein. Die Idee aus Genisys mit der dritten unbekannten Partei sollte man unbedingt ordentlich zu Ende bringen, die Story von Terminator mit Skynet und Connor ist einfach vollkommener Stuss und kann nur funktioniert haben, wenn es eine dritte Partei neben Skynet und dem Wiederstand gibt.


----------



## Batze (21. September 2017)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> ne ne ne ..ich will Arnie nicht mehr in der Rolle sehen, dass wird einfach zu lachhaft



Also den letzte Teil empfand ich eher noch als einen der besseren und das gerade wegen Arnie.


----------



## Martina (21. September 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Also den letzte Teil empfand ich eher noch als einen der besseren und das gerade wegen Arnie.



Er ist einfach zu alt, wer glaubt ihm denn die Rolle noch ?
Ist ja nicht böse gemeint, aber an ihn schwabelt mehr, als das er noch Muskeln hat.
Es passt einfach nicht mehr, jedenfalls zu dieser Rolle


----------



## Odin333 (22. September 2017)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Er ist einfach zu alt, wer glaubt ihm denn die Rolle noch ?


Ich und ich vermute viele andere auch.
Terminator hat 6 Teile hinter sich und der 6te Teil hat mit Andeutungen aus dem 2. Teil damit begonnen, einen Haufen Stuss der Vorgänger auszubessern.
Ich bin jedenfalls heilfroh, dass es Cameron & Co anscheinend klar ist, dass es wenig bringt, die Geschichte jetzt nochmal komplett neu zu inszenieren, die Logikfehler zu wiederholen und die Story wieder nicht zu beenden.



MartinaTG schrieb:


> Es passt einfach nicht mehr, jedenfalls zu dieser Rolle


Du solltest dir Genisys vielleicht mal ansehen. Da wird sein  alter für jeden nachvollziehbar erklärt und er passt deshalb wunderbar in die Rolle.


----------

